# Growbox from file cabinet



## BioShock (Aug 26, 2007)

sup folks?

This will be my first post, so mind me.

I'm looking to mod a file cabinet I have into a grow box. 
Dimensions:
3 drawers, 40" tall x 15" wide x 18" long. 

This has to be _relatively_ discreet, since I live in a rent-controlled apartment building on the top floor.

I have some PC modding tools kicking around and I'm going to snip the front drawer faces from the actual drawers themselves and then hopefully either pop-rivet and/or use 3M heavy duty double-sided adhesive #4010  to hold the front face of the drawer faces together and possibly hinge the front onto the cabinet for easy access.

I have a couple 120mm PC case fans kicking around that will do the trick as well. I'm going to put one on the bottom right side, then one on the top back side, facing my window for easy exhaust. What, in detail, is the typical way of hooking these up to a 12v adapter? I'm not the dumbest tool in the shed when it comes to electricity but I've never hooked up fans directly to voltage.

Now, I guess I was more or less wondering if anyone else here has attempted a similar box out of similar materials or if anyone suggests a more discreet/cost-effective way of constructing a noob-friendly growbox?

Also, I'm fairly clueless about the lights I want to put in. What sizes/wattages would anyone suggest given the size? 

Same goes for the inside of the box, should I use mylar, paint, tin foil? (the cleaner the better)

I figure I'm only going to attempt one plant for my first try, but how many seeds should I start out planting?
Any advice would be awesome, thanks for reading!:smoke1:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 27, 2007)

*Hi. Here is a link to the DIY (Do It Yourself) section of the site. There is a link on how to wire a fan among other things that may help you out. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=38  You also might wanna check out the Grow Box and Design section as well. You might find what your looking for in there. As far as lighting goes it depends on how much your willing to spend. I would start atleast 2 or 3 seeds because your not gonna get all females.  *


----------



## BioShock (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome. I don't know how I missed that thread on wiring CMF fan's. VERY useful. 

I think I might actually splurge a bit and go for feminised seeds. Since this is my first attempt, I would rather it be as painless as possible. Any recommendations on those? 
Thanks!


----------

